# Lets go muddin



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Havent been ridin in a while and was wondering who all lives near crosby tx. I live in pasadena and need to find some new ridin buddies. The ole brute just sits on the trailer and shes feelin lonely. My name is jeremy and u could send me a text to see if mabye we could meet up to sling some mudd.my number is 832 549 9294 thanks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I live just on the north side of Dayton up Hwy 321 in Tarkington and ride Crosby pretty frequently......went friday and saturday last weekend, and probably go back this weekend to test out one of my brutes to be sure its gonna run right. Hit me up with a PM when your ready, they go straight to my phone. I've been lookin for some new peeps to ride with as well since its hard to get my regular crew together due to clashing work schedules.


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Whats up I know exactly where u at. Dont want to sound slow but dont know how to send a pm. I pretty new to this stuff. I cant go for like 2 weeks got some bday parties to attend but after that im free to go.so u could shoot me a text r tell me how to pm would be much app.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

crosby has been getting a little run down IMO. the only time we go there is if we are going to DSO. the past few rides we have been going to creekside edge in splendora. a little more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

i agree with u there. i have been to dso once so far and it was pretty good from what i saw. haven't had time to go back to explore some more. took my bike to huntsville so my father in law could use it to do some hog huntin but she is ready to go, i just have to go pick it up. havent been to the park in splendora yet. yall throw out the invite and i will see if i can make it, i posted my number in the first post.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

ya we will hit you up next time we go. we are swamped right now with some new products we are making but we will definitely going in about 3-4 weeks when things settle down


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds good I will be ready to go. Just let me know couple days ahead of time so I can give u an answer if I can make it that trip out.


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone wanna ride this weekend in crosby? Maybe dso?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

A couple of my friends from work will be riding DSO on saturday. They are trying to talk me into going but I gotta work all weekend and if I showed up it'd only be for about 3 hours or which I feel isn't worth the trouble. One of the guys going goes by dirtroadredneck on here....might try to hit him up.


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey ya'll make sure and let me know when and where and i'll be there to. Thanks Gary.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

we will be at DSO sat 4/25 there with a few folks and also gonna meet up with a couple guys from here :rockn:




Whitetail said:


> Havent been ridin in a while and was wondering who all lives near crosby tx. I live in pasadena and need to find some new ridin buddies. The ole brute just sits on the trailer and shes feelin lonely. My name is jeremy and u could send me a text to see if mabye we could meet up to sling some mudd.my number is 832 549 9294 thanks.


----------

